# RDC-1 + RDC-3 - Good Idea?



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I have an Aristo RDC-1 which I like a lot. It might like to have a playmate: a new RDC-3. Such a two-unit set would offer more operating opportunities in that they could sometimes stop off at a local industry to drop off a LCL shipment of something.

However, as many will attest, my RDC-1 is pretty picky about good track. Many times this past summer a heavy rain would rearrange ballast enough to make the RDC leave its expected course. A small stone stuffed under one side of the track at just the right point would keep it on track until reballasting could be done. This makes me think that two RDCs could be four times as fussy. (Please don't make me justify my math. It's just a hunch.)

I'm sure others have tried this pairing. Your comments would be helpful in my decision. I like having the standalone RDC-1 as is, so I'm not hellbent on having this pair if it's going to be more trouble than it's worth.

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have tried it, and I get a derailment at an S curve that only had 1 foot of straight in the middle of it. I can run a set of 8 USAT streamliners through it no problem. 

I have to look at this more carefully, I might be having coupler swing issues, I converted to Kadees and have not investigated fully. 

One person reported his RDC-1 ran at a quite different speed than his RDC-3... my pair run almost identically. 

Recommendation, remove traction tires from the RDC-1 

Regards, Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Greg - 

At some point last summer I removed the traction tires and it didn't seem to make a difference. I've been looking at the NWSL wheels, too. I do like the looks. 

I don't have any S curves to speak of, other than very long ones with very gentle trasitions. That'll probably change next year as I build up the yard and track shed. It's been 25 years since I dealt with Kadees - in HO. If I do get an RDC-3, I'd prefer to keep the factory couplers since they'd only run as a pair. 

As for the units running at different speeds, I would think the NCE could be adjusted to get two units running together comfortably. However, I haven't looked into the world of consisting yet, so ignorance is still my bliss. 

Gotta put in a word for the folks at Polk. I emailed them, asking them how I could buy a couple replacements for the teeeny screws that hold the end caps on - mine are probably good to put in once more, but I probably wouldn't be able to get them out. Received a few in the mail, no charge. Nice. 

JackM


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Being that Greg does the body mount of Kadees it does pose a problem when running the RDC,s together. I now have 3 and did not change to different couplers so therefor I have no issues with derailing in my S curves that have about 1 12/ft straights in between. body mounts are good most of the time but there are times that they will give you fits. Keep your track level and curves smooth and you will not have issues with the RDC's Later RJD


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Keep your track level and your curves smooth.... 

Can we call you the Casey Kasem of G Scale? 

JackM


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack: That's what I did for 40 years for a living.







Later RJD


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Same here, including Detroit, Casey's hometown. "Wayne State - Great school!" He did their spots for years. 

Should we be comparing notes offline? Undoubtedly you worked with someone I worked with. 

JackM


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Jack I worked for two RRs and then went to the FRA to give the RRs fits. Man I had fun doing what I did. Just like a cop handing out those tickets. Later RJD


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Pardon my embarrassment. I thought you meant what you did for 40 years was what Casey did - not railroading. 

JackM


----------

